# What is your favorite color rat :)



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the brown and white ones and beige  also what's your opinion on red eyes? Some people don't like them, I don't mind them but I like the black eyes better  sorry it's not a poll I don't know how to make a poll yet lol


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I LOVE Albinos. 

I also love Fawns/Topazs, Ambers, Agoutis, Blacks, and Russian Silvers. I like all rat colors but those have to be at the top

For patterns, I love Hooded and Varigated. 

I actually like top eared over dumbo ear but I think I'm the only one for that.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha my boyfriend likes top eared ones better too! I like both the same, I don't have any dumbos can't find any breeders or pet shops that have them for some reason :S


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a big hairless fan, so skin color? =P

Hairless being set aside though I also like Rexes, dumbos, and huskies.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I like huskies


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I like dumbo ears, but I prefer the cute little top ears. I just think they're far more adorable. They also seem to show more emotion than dumbo ears.

I like variberk, varigated and dalmation. I really love blazes, headspots and masks. 

Favorite color would be Merle and all of the blues, gray and silver colors.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> I LOVE Albinos.
> I actually like top eared over dumbo ear but I think I'm the only one for that.


You're not alone. I used to think dumbos were "all that" but I love my three top eared girls. They have the prettiest faces thanks to those ears and now I don't give dumbo a second thought (though I don't dislike it or anything. It just doesn't matter now when it comes time to choose a rat).

Anyways, I love blue; American Blue, Russian Blue, and Russian Silver are gorgeous in my opinion. I also love rats that are white or mostly white. I'm a bit torn on the red eye front, though... Too many years of living with people who think red eyed rats are evil, I think.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I absolutely love blazed rats and masks but haven't seen any at the pet shop  like ever


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I love red eyes, hairless, blaze, masked, fawn and blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

My favorites are Topaz/fawn as well as russian blue. I also looove huskies. I'd love to have one some day. Red eyes don't bother me, I have 3 PEWs lol. I think ruby eyes are my favorite though cause sometimes they look redder and sometimes more black.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would have to say in standard rats my favorite is that pretty steely blue color, in rex or double rex rats I absolutely love black. I don't know why but red eyes freak me out on white rats lol but my tan hooded male with red eyes is not a problem for me


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely a fan of fawn, and my other equal favorite is just that smooth, plain dark brown color or black coloring as well (like on my rat Mocha; her fur seems to be getting darker as she grows up, haha).
Personally I think I prefer solid colors and those cute white bellies (that appear on berks and such) over hoodies. I do love variegated though and the red eyes, too, so very much.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Wheaton Burmese, for sure!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I adore agoutis and siamese/himalayan rats! <3 But blue rats are up there too, and I've grown extremely fond o my mostly hairless boy. He smells nice. <3 Haha.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I like hairless rats, but my fiance is afraid of them so I highly doubt we'll ever get one. :/


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

i love my two topaz/fawn hooded boys. would love a dumbo, but not allowed in my country  on the top ear vs dumbo issue, i think they are awesome and cute. my partner thinks they look like koalas -_-


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Very interesting


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

i love all rats but my absolute favorites are fuzzy black berkshires, lighter agoutis, and albino only if they have siamese markings. i am not a huge fan of red eyes but i could deal with them. i just like black eyes better.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

My favorite color is black & white in any pattern. I also really really love the dumbo ears & face patterns.
I've always wanted a blue rat, but have never found any in Albuquerque.


----------



## mskeebster (Oct 11, 2012)

I love Siamese Rats. I thought they were boring at first, but after I got my Charlie - she's gotten so pretty. Very nice points on her as her daddy was a black rat!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I love top eared agouti, there's something about a proper wild colour rat that appears, I also adore it in dumbo. Silvered black is gorgeous too, like a starry sky. I have a soft spot for nice warm coloured rats regardless, so as much as I don't like the gene the topaz's in my litter are really pretty.

In terms of new colours I think silver agouti (black eyed) is striking, seriously gorgeous.

Marking wise I love essex, its particularly good when they have a wonky blaze.

Black eyes are my fave, I'm convinced red eyed rats want to take over the world, they all look a little evil behind the sweet faces.

I prefer standard coated rats, though velvet or true satin is nice, I'm not a fan of hairless, I like my rats with fur.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, for fur I say Satin is definally amazing. I would say I would like Hairlesses, since Storm's thyroid issue made him loose fur (he's finally getting it back) He felt like a hairless for a while and it was so funny to cuddle with him (of coarse he kept giving me the world's weirdest look, he doesn't like being held or cuddled). Of coarse all of my standard fur guys have always had/have soft fur.

I forgot about Huskies/Roans and Essex. I saw a Russian Blue Essex and it was beautiful. (On a different note does anyone have a picture of a Black Essex?) The full Russian Blue Burmese are really beautiful as well. There is actually a breeder in the Midwest who is trying to produce them in Russian Silver, can't wait to see how they turn out in the future. 

Oh and Martins/Red Eyed devils need some love, even if there are only like 3 breeders in the world working with them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I LOVE my boys ;D....BUT I love powder blue colored rats [don't know if thats the correct term but they are a very pale blue color]
Also have to agree with everyone on huskies!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

My favorites are agouti, cinnamon, dalmatian, black self/irish/berkshire, BEW, masked, down under, and blue. I think red eyes and odd-eyed are pretty cute. I would like albinos but it's really hard to find them where I live. I like standard and hairless fur types, but Tanto convinced me to add velveteen to that list - I love their scruffy look! xD


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

My favorite colors are Mink and Russian blue. But I would LOVE to have a Mink with an English Irish marking, rex coat and black or dark ruby eyes.

I also like berkshire markings.

I think red eyes are very pretty, but I love black eyes too.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> ...(On a different note does anyone have a picture of a Black Essex?) ...
> 
> ...Oh and Martins/Red Eyed devils need some love, even if there are only like 3 breeders in the world working with them.


Here’s a link to a picture of a black blazed essex, a couple of his nephews will be coming to live with me shortly, there’s a fair chance of me getting either a black or an agouti essex. 

There’s actually quite a few people working with martins / silver agouti’s here in the uk since our import a few years ago. They’re becoming quite popular, I know of at least 6 or 7 major breeders working on them to some extent. The person who imported them here is one of my friends and currently working on the martin side of things as well as SA and another of my friends is working on silver agouti in red and black eyes. I have heard rumours that someone from the states (or a group of people) might be looking to import some over there, so you may be seeing some soon fingers crossed.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I love grey ratties w/ curled whiskers


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh boy.. I've ALWAYS wanted a Blue-hooded rat, or a black berkshire. <3 I also love cream berkshires...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow I was expecting a Black essex to look like a black and then slowly fade to like grey (and then of coarse to white) not brown. uh? weird

Really? that would be great if they would import Martins to the US.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Black essex works like any black, often it can get a little rusty or not be really dark, he was much blacker as a kit. The gene that causes it also fades the top coat colour a little bit so even as babies they aren't as deep black as there black siblings. There's some good pics of a mix of essex and self babies growing up here, they are young yet but the difference is quite apparent in the flesh. I may be ending up with the black essex boy from this litter, though the black boys are seriously good so will see how it goes.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I love blaze markings...but as for color I'm not sure I caould pick a favorite. I thought I wasn't a fan of fawn or tan colored rats (looks wise), until we adopted Batou and now I'm finding all rats with that coloring more adorable! lol


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I like Berkshire markings and my fav coat colors are mink, black, and blue. I think black eyes and red eyes are adorable all the same


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

